# New guy- no name



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ooo perty ^.^ Gregery or Greg came to my mind for some reason lol


----------



## kingbetta (May 14, 2010)

real nice! i love his purple color!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, Barney was the only thing to jump into my head! :lol: Pretty.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Very pretty like the name Greg


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

What a pretty purple! Nice betta!
Lol the first thing that came into my head was Gilbert.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I was thinking either wesley or Austin after one of the baby owls in the owl box in California.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Austin.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like George.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow! Can you get a clearer pic? He really looks just like mine (avatar)!


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

devon. or striker. idk im just kool like that though lol


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love the color purple!!!! Its my fave! I think Barny is a good name cuz hes purple too!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I don't know... Greg the fish has a nice ring to it.


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

For some reason, the first name that came to mind was Sonny...lol. But I also really like Austin; cute name for a cute betta!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Since most members on this forum are of the 15-28 age range......

May I suggest Mauve Storm? ;]

If anyone gets the reference they get a cookie! <3


----------



## BartTheFish (Jun 15, 2010)

Austin haha and very beautiful!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

Austin


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------

